# to push beds together



## ilocas2

Hello, what verb do you use in your language for pushing beds together. An example: There are 2 beds in a room, each for 1 peson. 2 persons come into the room and push the beds together so they can sleep next to each other.

Czech: srazit postele


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek, we join the beds:

MoGr *«ενώνω»* [eˈnono] --> _to unite, join, merge_ < Classical v. *«ἑνόω/ἑνῶ» hĕnóō* (uncontracted)/*hĕnô* (contracted) (PIE *sem- _one_ cf Lat. semper, _ever_, Goth. (adv.) _sin_teino, _always_).

However we could also push the two beds together, MoGr. v. *«σπρώχνω»* [ˈsproxno] --> _to push, shove_, aphetic of Byz.Gr. v. *«εἰσπροώθνω» eisproṓthnō* (> *εἰσπροώχνω) < Classical v. *«εἰσπροωθέω/εἰσπροωθῶ» eisprŏōtʰéō* (uncontracted)/*eisprŏōtʰô* (contracted) --> _to push in, push forward_ < compound; prefix and preposition *«εἰς» eis* --> _towards_ (PIE *h₁en- _in_) + adverb and preposition *«πρό» pró* --> _forth, forward, before, for_ (PIE *pro- _before_ cf Skt. प्र (pra), _forth_ (adv.), Hitt. parā, _forward_) + Classical v. *«ὠθέω/ὠθῶ» ōtʰéō* (uncontracted)/*ōtʰô* (contracted) (PIE *h₂uodʰh₁-eie- _to push away, slay_ cf Skt. उपवधति (upavadhati), _to kill, strike at/upon_, Hitt. ḫuett-, _to draw, pull_).


----------



## Nawaq

In *French*, I would say:

"les pousser l'un contre l'autre" -- (push them against each other)

"les coller (ensemble)/l'un à l'autre/l'un contre l'autre" -- (stick them together/etc)

Maybe others but I don't know...


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian *- összetolja az ágyakat [összetol push together]


----------



## bibax

I add that in Czech the same verb *sraziti* is used for pushing tables together (srazit stoly, e.g. in the restaurants) and also for clicking the heels (srazit paty).


----------



## ger4

German:
_die Betten zusammenschieben
die Betten zusammenrücken _

_die Betten_ pl. accusative (here identical with the nominative) < _das Bett,_ sg. 'the bed'
_zusammen_- 'together' (just a _little_ bit more lengthy than the Czech prefix _s_-), here indicating a movement of two objects towards each other
_-schieben_ 'to push'
-_rücken_ 'to move' (especially furniture)


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, interesting you do not use "push" in Czech.


----------



## 810senior

Japanese: _beddo o kuttsukeru_ lit. to attach(glue) the beds (to each other)


----------



## Dymn

I would say:

Catalan: _ajuntar els llits_
Spanish: _juntar las camas
_
Both "to join the beds". However there may be other possible ways to say it naturally.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek, we join the beds:
> 
> MoGr *«ενώνω»* [eˈnono] --> _to unite, join, merge_ < Classical v. *«ἑνόω/ἑνῶ» hĕnóō* (uncontracted)/*hĕnô* (contracted) (PIE *sem- _one_ cf Lat. semper, _ever_, Goth. (adv.) _sin_teino, _always_).
> 
> However we could also push the two beds together, MoGr. v. *«σπρώχνω»* [ˈsproxno] --> _to push, shove_, aphetic of Byz.Gr. v. *«εἰσπροώθνω» eisproṓthnō* (> *εἰσπροώχνω) < Classical v. *«εἰσπροωθέω/εἰσπροωθῶ» eisprŏōtʰéō* (uncontracted)/*eisprŏōtʰô* (contracted) --> _to push in, push forward_ < compound; prefix and preposition *«εἰς» eis* --> _towards_ (PIE *h₁en- _in_) + adverb and preposition *«πρό» pró* --> _forth, forward, before, for_ (PIE *pro- _before_ cf Skt. प्र (pra), _forth_ (adv.), Hitt. parā, _forward_) + Classical v. *«ὠθέω/ὠθῶ» ōtʰéō* (uncontracted)/*ōtʰô* (contracted) (PIE *h₂uodʰh₁-eie- _to push away, slay_ cf Skt. उपवधति (upavadhati), _to kill, strike at/upon_, Hitt. ḫuett-, _to draw, pull_).


Apologies for quoting myself but I forgot to give you the two sentences which are *«ενώνω τα κρεβάτια»* [eˈnono ta kreˈvat͡ça] --> _to join the beds_ and *«σπρώχνω τα κρεβάτια»* [ˈsproxno ta kreˈvat͡ça] --> _to push the beds_.

MoGr neut. noun *«κρεβάτι»* [kreˈvati] (nom. sing.), *«κρεβάτια»* [kreˈvat͡ça] (nom. pl.) --> _bed(s)_ < ByzGr neut. diminutive *«κραββάτιον» krabbátion* of Classical masculine noun *«κράββατος» krắbbatŏs* and *«κράβατος» krắbatŏs* --> _couch, mattress_ (with obscure etymology)


----------



## 810senior

810senior said:


> Japanese: _beddo o kuttsukeru_ lit. to attach(glue) the beds (to each other)


For further information, we can as well put _doushi _after the noun like _beddo _at the sentence for the sense of _together_, as in beddo doushi o kuttsukeru(lit. glue the bed-together).


----------



## SuperXW

No particular verb for this action. One common colloquial verb in Mandarin Chinese would be 并(併) bing4, which means "to combine".


----------



## DearPrudence

Nawaq said:


> In *French*, I would say:
> 
> "les pousser l'un contre l'autre" -- (push them against each other)
> 
> "les coller (ensemble)/l'un à l'autre/l'un contre l'autre" -- (stick them together/etc)
> 
> Maybe others but I don't know...


I would have said "*rapprocher les lits*"_ (put the beds close together)_


----------



## bibax

In Italian I found: *unire i letti*

*Uniamo i letti e io mi metto in mezzo.*

_Let us join/push the beds together and I shall sleep in the middle_ (I suppose the other two overnighters were 'ragazze appetitose di una bellezza particolare' ).

Or:

*Uniamo i letti e la mettiamo in mezzo.* _ (no comment)_


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: samenzetten (put together), samenschuiven ("shove", maybe some others all containing "samen"...


----------



## Nawaq

DearPrudence said:


> I would have said "*rapprocher les lits*"_ (put the beds close together)_





I totally forgot this one, not that I had to push many beds together in my life ))


----------



## Encolpius

bibax said:


> I add that in Czech the same verb *sraziti* is used for pushing tables together (srazit stoly, e.g. in the restaurants) and also for clicking the heels (srazit paty).



I think both Hungarians and English would use the same verb for desks, tables, too.
But I found some interesting sentences, too: Let's push our boobs together. Let's push our bulges together and feel our cocks...  I think srazit would not work in Czech in that case. I am not even sure what the Czech imperative would be: Srazme si svoje postele!


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish: *zsunąć łóżka, złączyć łóżka. *


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*спојува/спои* - to join, link

Спојте ги креветите - join the beds

This verb can also be used for tables, just like the Czech one.


----------



## jazyk

Portuguese: juntar as camas.


----------



## Kotlas

In Russian, we use '*move*', not 'push': _сдвинуть кровати_ [ˈzdvʲinʊtʲ krɐˈvatʲi].


----------



## Armas

Finnish: _panna/laittaa/siirtää/työntää/vetää/raahata sängyt vierekkäin/rinnakkain_ lit. "to put/put/move/push/pull/drag the beds side by side / abreast".


----------

